# Caching Gear on the Wasatch



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

I hunted a new area on the Wasatch Extended this past weekend and had a great time. While glassing the area from below, I saw something under a large pine tree high on the ridge. After making the climb, I found three large blue buckets with lids. These buckets were full of water bottles, MRE's and camping gear. Somebody obviously spent alot of time and effort packing these supplies high onto the ridge. We were respectful and left the buckets as we found them. So, my question is how many of you hardcore bowhunters cache gear in advance of the hunt? Do you typtically pack your gear and supplies out at the end of the season or do you leave it on the mountain for the following season? I have heard of caching gear but this is the first time that I have actually come across somebody's cache.

Hawkeye


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a great idea if you plan on packing in for a longer stay, especially if you are up scouting your area anyway.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the Wasatch front. I wouldn't depend on it being there for long. It's a great idea but the two legged critters may take off with it.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> This is the Wasatch front. I wouldn't depend on it being there for long. It's a great idea but the two legged critters may take off with it.


True.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Aren't there high mountain springs to drink from there? There are enough where I hunt not to bother with caching water...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite elk camp is on a saddle between two drainages. It's a long way from water. So I cache water, and food during the season's archery and rifle hunting season. I never leave anything after the hunt closes. 

I let the sheepherds use my stuff, kind of a payment for the grouse, deer, and elk tips they give me. Sometimes they leave me something, canned food usually. 

If the bears or hunters get into my stash that's the way it goes.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Spots I hunt there aren't many springs nearby according to the maps anyway. The guys I hunted the front with cached stuff before the hunt and we actually found some other folks stash in a big bucket or whatever, but left it alone. Its a good way to do things so you don't have to pack it all up on the opener, but I don't think I'd be leaving it in a big blue bucket where anyone could find it... the stuff I saw cached was buried... which seems a little more "theft proof".


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

We cache water on the front. Problem is, a lot of people don't bring it back out when their hunt is over. Have found a bunch of people's stashes....many from years prior.

Good practice...you haul it in...you haul it out.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never done it but I've heard of a few guys out there doing it. If was planning to hunt an area without water I certainly would consider it, seems pretty smart to me.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

We've cached stuff for years. We've also had several problems and the biggest has been other people. I've learned that a lot of guys on horses seem to have no respect for how hard those on foot work sometimes. One such "hunter" saw fit to empty all of our water out for us AND leave the bottles laying there in a pile. We know who it was becasue we've also learned that many horse hunters will also leave their personal signature behind them along the trail in the form of candy wrappers or beer cans of their choice. 

I know there are many many respectful riders out there. Just like everything else I guess. The jerks give us all a bad name.

Homework pays off and caching can be a big part of it. I agree with all others who have said it. Pack it in, Pack it out.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I've done it and I will continue to do it. Some of the areas we hunt don't have much in the way of springs and the ones that are there are to far to make trips to on a daily bases. We start a month or so before the hunt and pack in a little at a time. When it gets close then we pack in the bigger items like the tent and sleeping bags. We try and pack the water in something that can be smashed into something smaller so when we are done hunting we just dump the water out and bring back the trash. It sure beats trying to pack everything in at once. There are some other places we hunt that take so much effort to get to, even more if you get something down and you need to get it out, that we stash water and snack foods along the route. I don't think however that I would leave it in something noticeable and definitely make sure you put the food out of reach of animals.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cache nothin... I know where there's a whole Lean-too cabin dug out of the side of the mountain and camouflaged with pine trees. It's got a bed in it made from logs and rope, a stash of water, caned food, mre's, fire wood, TP, etc, etc. There's a note on the inside that reads "Please respect this shelter, use what you need and replace what you use. Thank You."

I've never spent the night in there, but I know where it is if I ever need to. I don't think it was built by hunters. It had more of an earthy, hippie, kind of feel to it.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I have hunted Mill-creek canyon and do own horses and have helped pack out game for non horse hunters. Most horse hunters I know are pretty considerate. I parked in the lot on the opening weekend of the archery hunt and had someone loosen all my lugs on one of my trailer tires it just about came off before I figured out something was wrong. Its lucky it didn't come off and hit someone ended up costing $130.00 to replace rim, hub, and cap. I know some non horse hunters, bikers, and hikers do not like the horses up there but I am not going to place blame on any one group.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Stashing is great!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

[quote="TEX-O-BOB" It had more of an earthy, hippie, kind of feel to it.[/quote]
Or smell to it???????


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

katorade said:


> Stashing is great!!


Stashing is great! Invest in a MSR water bag and a Katadyn (water system) it will cut down on so much plastic garbage. It will also be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If there's bears, I stash my stuff in a hanging bag. I've seen bears, even chipmonks, tear up MREs and Mountain House pouches in a cache!

In the dark timber, I take a 2-foot long piece of 1" nominal PVC pipe and drive it in a spring. I cut off most of what doesn't get drove in the spring and then dig a hole underneath the end of the pipe. I like to line the hole with coarse rocks, allowing the silt to have a place to "settle in". Then I pump the water from the hole with my water purifier.


----------



## hunter66 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I guess the rules are different on the front. There is a sign on the southslope of the uintas where the Forest Service confiscated a cache of equipment. Left a big sign with a phone number to call to get it back. Guess you should pack it in when you are going to use it.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > Stashing is great!!
> ...


Whatever a MSR water bag is and a Katadyn. Where I hunt there is no water and that's the best I could come up with in short notice.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't cash. I pack in and pack out!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh I cache. My latest strategy for water is to cache the 3 liter bottles. Less trash to deal with than the smaller bottles, and I can leave my unused water on the hill for next year. Its also easy to know how much water I have because 1 day = 3 liters on average.


----------

